# Thorntons



## lanzlady (Mar 1, 2011)

Has anyone sampled the Thorton's range of D chocolate, caramels or fruit drops I know they can cause a laxitive effect if you over indulge

Lanz


----------



## Estellaa (Mar 1, 2011)

i had some of the fudge stuff? or something like that it was really chewy and had nuts in, was nice though, didn't find it had any effects unless you eat loads of it.


----------



## lanzlady (Mar 1, 2011)

Estellaa said:


> i had some of the fudge stuff? or something like that it was really chewy and had nuts in, was nice though, didn't find it had any effects unless you eat loads of it.



Hi Estellaa,

just thouht it would be nice to know I could have a wee taste now and again lol

Lanz


----------



## Northerner (Mar 1, 2011)

lanzlady said:


> Has anyone sampled the Thorton's range of D chocolate, caramels or fruit drops I know they can cause a laxitive effect if you over indulge
> 
> Lanz



My advice is to steer clear. My well-meaning sister bought me quite a range of their stuff for Christmas, and looking closely at the labels they have as much carb in them, in the form of polyols, as ordinary sweets and chocolate. I ate the turkish delight and it did give me a sore tummy afterwards. The fruit drops are 7 carbs each! Might as well get some Werthers!


----------



## lanzlady (Mar 1, 2011)

Northerner said:


> My advice is to steer clear. My well-meaning sister bought me quite a range of their stuff for Christmas, and looking closely at the labels they have as much carb in them, in the form of polyols, as ordinary sweets and chocolate. I ate the turkish delight and it did give me a sore tummy afterwards. The fruit drops are 7 carbs each! Might as well get some Werthers!



Oh dear I thought I was on a roll with a taste for a fruit drop I will stay clear of them can't win with this carbs lol



Lanz


----------



## Northerner (Mar 1, 2011)

lanzlady said:


> Oh dear I thought I was on a roll with a taste for a fruit drop I will stay clear of them can't win with this carbs lol
> 
> Lanz



I know, I think it's totally unfair and misleading. I don't think they should be able to describe them as 'diabetic'. The only difference is that they would be relatively slow-release carbs compared to sugar.


----------



## MeanMom (Mar 1, 2011)

what i want to know is - do these sweets have type 1 or type 2 diabetes?


----------



## chrismbee (Mar 1, 2011)

MeanMom said:


> what i want to know is - do these sweets have type 1 or type 2 diabetes?



Depends whether they're real or pretend ......


----------



## Northerner (Mar 1, 2011)

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2010/02/chocolate-chickens-and-diabetic-eggs.html


----------



## MeanMom (Mar 1, 2011)

> http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2010/02/chocolate-chickens-and-diabetic-eggs.html



 You got there before me as usual, Northener!

Hope I have your permission to quote:


'Does chocolate have a pancreas? For I saw once in the shops
A section for the diabetic kind?
Are they made that way on purpose? Then if so, please call the cops!
That?s as bad as making a Venetian blind!'

Excellent verse as always


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 1, 2011)

Never. Ever. Ever.

Blog post: Diabetic Unfriendly

Stick with the real thing but just don't over do it and save them for 'every now and then' rather than 'all the time'. Your guts will thank you for it.

Mike


----------



## caffeine_demon (Mar 1, 2011)

maybe save them for when you have unwanted company!!


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm with Mike, if I'm going to indulge, I'd rather have a little of the real thing than the erstaz muck that passes as suitable for diabetics. Though I'm not much of a one for sweeties, I do enjoy a couple of squares of dark chocolate now and then.


----------



## FM001 (Mar 2, 2011)

Not a fan of diabetic chocolates or sweets and certainly wouldn't pay the inflated prices, the artificial sweeteners can make you loose and upset the stomach.  I find a small piece of regular chocolate is sufficient to keep any cravings at bay.


----------



## Royston46 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi lanz,

I got some Thorntons diabetic chocolate for Xmas and was told to stay well clear of it by my doctor, I have not tried it but think if i wanted atreat I would have the real thing (Galaxy is my favourite hmmmm)


----------



## Monica (Mar 2, 2011)

Same here, we were told by DSN to stay well clear. 
Carol has been given some thornton's chocolate, I tried it and didn't like it much. But my friend thinks they are gorgeous.


----------

